# Itching above anus



## Tiss

For several months now I've had intense itchiness in the are above the anus. It mainly bothers me at night but sometimes during the day too. I always use baby wipes to keep myself clean after BMs. It doesn't feel like a hemmoroid, which I do have but this is different. I also only use non scented Dove soap. I am too embarrassed to ask my doctor about it.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Outside or inside?Sometimes all the soaps and cleaning can dry out the skin down there, even with gentle soaps. If we are talking outside have you tried a diaper cream to protect the skin? If inside some of the hemmie preparations are for itching and have a nozzle so you can put it up inside a bit to coat things just on the inside easier (and internal hemmies can itch on the inside).


----------



## Tiss

Itching is outside in the upper crack (sorry to be so graphic)! I'll try the diaper rash stuff altho there is no rash. The skin is getting a little thicker I think because of all the scratching which I know makes it all worse.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Even if there isn't a rash most of the diaper creams, like A&D ointment (which is the one I use) are highly moisturizing, and low in additives that can be irritating so tend to be good for tender skin that may be itching from being a bit dry from being cleaned.


----------



## Tiss

OK, thanks K. I will go out today and get some A&D.


----------



## tigremycat

Hi I just joined this site and I've got to tell you that I had the exact same symptoms as you except I also had an awful tear in my anus hole and another tear in my perinuim area (between bum and vag) it wasn't getting any better and it was itchy sometimes and hurt etc. I was really surprised to find that when I stopped using baby wipes regularly so did the tears and itching. So turns out the wipes were drying me out badly and causing me to tear. I still use wipes a little here and there as a refresher when needed but not everyday.Hope that helps.


----------



## Tiss

tigremycat said:


> Hi I just joined this site and I've got to tell you that I had the exact same symptoms as you except I also had an awful tear in my anus hole and another tear in my perinuim area (between bum and vag) it wasn't getting any better and it was itchy sometimes and hurt etc. I was really surprised to find that when I stopped using baby wipes regularly so did the tears and itching. So turns out the wipes were drying me out badly and causing me to tear. I still use wipes a little here and there as a refresher when needed but not everyday.Hope that helps.


Yes, I probably use the wipes too much and had no idea that was contributing to my problem. I am using the A&D ointment and it worked overnight!


----------



## IBSCinGeorgia

Tiss I realize this question might be personal, however it is related to itching of the anal and rectal area. Do you wear underwear made of anything other than 100 % cotton? I used to wear silk briefs, specifically during the summer when going to the beach and thins like that. I switched to Nylon. Nylon still caused me terrible itching down there aside from the itching I have from hemorrhoids, and then I switched to all cotton underwear and the itching, except for itching related to my hemorrhoids is gone.


----------



## Tiss

IBSCinGeorgia said:


> Tiss I realize this question might be personal, however it is related to itching of the anal and rectal area. Do you wear underwear made of anything other than 100 % cotton? I used to wear silk briefs, specifically during the summer when going to the beach and thins like that. I switched to Nylon. Nylon still caused me terrible itching down there aside from the itching I have from hemorrhoids, and then I switched to all cotton underwear and the itching, except for itching related to my hemorrhoids is gone.


Georgia, Nothing is too personal on this BB---haha! I only wear white cotton panties (boring)! And my doctor told me to only use Dove soap so that's what i do but I think the culprit here are the wipes which I use everyday.


----------



## IBSCinGeorgia

I had never heard about not using Dove soap. My doctor told me not to use any type of Dial other than the gold dial bar....I do use dove soap in my enemas but not for bathing.


----------



## Tiss

Did I say not to use Dove soap? I meant to use non scented Dove.


----------



## IBSCinGeorgia

Tiss said:


> Did I say not to use Dove soap? I meant to use non scented Dove.


 I misread your post. My apologies. Sometimes when I don't have time for an enema or suppository but need relief I will put a sliver of Dove up there and it gets things going in a few minutes.


----------



## rosielee

if it persists tell your doctor- you know what your doctor couldnt give two hoots about personal stuff- its their job- theyve worked in hospitals and seen it all- they have seen every ailment on every part of the body- and you are depriving yourself of treatment - get it seen to- i suffered from piles for many years after pregnancy, after a while i thought id better talk to a doctor about it- it was fine- he just pescribed some cream and it got treated- its best to treat stuff.have plenty of baths and showers- total immersion in water is the best healingstay off the dove!!!! get the purest and plainest soap- and sit in a hot tub with slightly soapy wateryou may even have a bit of dermatitus or eczema which so happens to be in an embarrassing area- in which case this is why you need to speak to your doctor- if you have IBS then you should be talking openly to your doctor anyway about matters- please dnt feel embarrassed on his account as hes honestly not bothered- just spit it all out- its thier job!!!i wouldnt use baby wipes because of the unkown drying soapy stuff- id have a proper total wash or after the loo- fill a small amount of water in a bath- take your lower clothes off- sit in the bath for three mins then dry yourself- apply cream- and get dressed- the reason why you dont take clothes off upper art of the body is because you would have already been clean from your main shower or bath.- my son is constantly having baths because of his IBS- smetimes four in one day- its the best healing- really helps the skin.god luck babe- and talk to the doctor!!!!!


----------



## rosielee

also i forgot- dont use biological washing powder as this can cause itching in funny places- where it gets hot- get non bio- this is essential!!!!! esepcially on sensetive skins.you ned to see the doctor because good anti icthing creams come only with a pescription (in england) just be assertive and explain to your doctor that you dont want him (or her) to look at it- youd rather just explain it- and they should be total fine with this- if not- change doctors as tey should be. nine times out of ten youll get a doctor that understands your embarrassment and will pescribe a cream to help wihout needing to see it. and anyway- even if he did see it- i can garantuee you hes seen it all and done it all and is way, way past caring.


----------



## Tiss

rosielee said:


> also i forgot- dont use biological washing powder as this can cause itching in funny places- where it gets hot- get non bio- this is essential!!!!! esepcially on sensetive skins.you ned to see the doctor because good anti icthing creams come only with a pescription (in england) just be assertive and explain to your doctor that you dont want him (or her) to look at it- youd rather just explain it- and they should be total fine with this- if not- change doctors as tey should be. nine times out of ten youll get a doctor that understands your embarrassment and will pescribe a cream to help wihout needing to see it. and anyway- even if he did see it- i can garantuee you hes seen it all and done it all and is way, way past caring.


I see my doctor for my annual exam soon so he'll see it anyways! Not like I can hide that area from him! What are biological washing powers?


----------



## mat2106

Hi, I have the same symptomes and am woundering if you have found a solution or spoke with your doctor.. Iv had this problem now for several weeks and have tried Curel- ceramidique therrapie itch defence but doesent work. :S


----------

